# Growth



## Anyfoot (May 24, 2017)

Do tortoises grow at night whilst asleep, if so do we know if they grow faster or slower when at rest? 

Cheers.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 24, 2017)

I was reading that mammals grow more during sleep, at time of rest muscles break down and regenerate, in one study the researchers noted that sheep's bones grow during sleep, during the day when they are active the energy is expended to being active not growth. 
How's this relate to reptiles. Would they also grow at night during sleep or does the cooler nights stop growth? 
I don't have a night time drop, I'm curious if my torts are still growing at night when naturally they should not be.


----------



## wellington (May 25, 2017)

I have no facts or places of study to share, except my own observations. I have seen my torts have new or more noticeable growth lines the next day, that they didn't have when I put them away for the night. I don't have any idea if they grow faster at night then during the day. I do think they do grow at night though.
I also noticed when I had a big koi pond, that my fish seem to grow a lot more noticeable during their cold winter slow down then I ever notice all summer long. Didn't make sense as they don't eat all winter, and pig out all summer. My parents koi the same thing.
Maybe it just seemed that way, cuz we don't see them much during the winter months? However, I would bet if I had measured them, they would have grown. 
Seeing their winters is a slow down kinda like a sleep, I'm thinking a lot more goes on during sleep time then we might think


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 28, 2017)

@Anyfoot 
Maybe if bone growth is greater when at rest we should be trying to keep the carapaces moist with leaf litter and other moist debris at night, this would also keep the keratin supple during the (maybe) faster growth periods at rest times. 
Just thoughts.


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 28, 2017)

I was thinking the same @Anyfoot


----------



## AmberD (Oct 30, 2017)

I am by far no expert on this - but can share my experience with my baby red foot. For the first couple of months after bringing him home (almost 3 months of age) he spent most of his time under moss. Hardly coming out to explore etc and only coming out to eat and for soaks. He definitely did a lot of growing during those few months. I find he does this every month or so now where he sleeps a lot more than usual and will bury himself in the moss when he normally sleeps on top of it now. Almost like he has growth spurts if that makes sense? I know its not as in depth response, but I find he grows a lot when he goes through the phases of more sleep and burying himself.


----------

